# X-trail 2005 Vs. 2006



## mcarter (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm about to buy an X-trail and have been favouring the 2006 models.
Recently I found a 2005 Le. Is there any differences between the 2005 versus the 2006, or are they virtually the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Generally accepted that 2006 does not have the fender rust issues that the 2005's were recalled for.


----------

